# Lime Bikes are here!



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Herds of 'em on east side of Walnut Creek, CA this week ... near Lime Ridge (D'OH!)

<LimeBike>









First ride is free. $1 per ride afterwards. Must get the phone app.

Looks like an interesting experiment. The Lime Bikes being ridden on the local canal trails obviously do NOT have experienced bike riders on board. Can you say SPOOKY?!? ;-)

Wheee!

Catfish ...


----------

